# Loại bỏ ngay thói quen này nếu muốn bộ tách trà không xỉn



## gomsubaokhanh (16/10/21)

Bộ tách trà sứ yêu thích chỉ sau 1-2 năm sử dụng cứ bị xỉn dần, màu men không sáng như ban đầu. Bạn nghi ngờ mình đã mua phải bộ ấm kém chất lượng? Nhưng thực tế, chính những thói quen khi sử dụng sau đây mới là nguyên nhân chính khiến ấm chén bị xỉn màu.

Nếu bạn đang có những thói quen này, hãy tập sửa ngay đi nhé. Về lâu dài, chúng sẽ khiến bộ ấm tách trà yêu quý của bạn kém thẩm mỹ. Hậu quả nặng hơn, tách trà sẽ có màu vàng nhờ nhờ và dần bị xỉn màu không thể kỳ cọ nổi.

Hãy tránh ngay những thói quen này nếu không muốn bộ tách trà nhà mình trở nên kém sang.

Dưỡng bộ tách trà sai cách

Nhiều người dùng ấm chén, nhất là những bộ ấm chén tử sa, thường có thói quen dưỡng ấm. Dưỡng ấm là một thói quen tốt. Dưỡng ấm chuẩn sẽ khiến bộ tách trà có độ sáng bóng, nhuận sắc hơn cả ban đầu. Hương trà khi pha trong ấm cũng quyện và thấm vị trà hơn.




Ngược lại, nếu dưỡng ấm không chuẩn sẽ gây ra những tác dụng ngược lại. Ấm bị xỉn, ấm bị loang màu, ấm sáng như lại không đều màu hay thậm chí bộ ấm tách trà chuyển thành màu lạ.

Quá trình dưỡng ấm chuẩn gồm 4 bước thu gọn lại như sau: Khai mở lỗ khí khổng bằng cách làm nóng ấm trà bằng nước sôi, Tráng ấm bằng nước trà, Dùng chổi chuyên dụng để dưỡng ấm và Làm sạch ấm.

Trong đó, ở bước 2, việc tráng ấm bằng nước trà là bước quan trọng giúp ấm lên màu sáng bóng. Tuy nhiên nhiều người quên mất bước 4 là làm sạch ấm bằng nước và khăn sạch vì họ lầm tưởng rằng thời gian để trà tráng trên ấm càng lâu càng làm ấm lên màu nhanh và đẹp.

Thực tế, sai lầm khi dưỡng bộ tách trà này càng khiến ấm có màu ố xỉn của cao trà. Về lâu dài, ấm kém thẩm mỹ và thậm chí còn ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe.

Lưu giữ trà trong bộ tách trà quá lâu

Khi thưởng trà xong, nhiều người có thói quen giữ trà và bã trong ấm cho đến lần sử dụng tiếp theo mới đem đổ bỏ bã đi và pha ấm mới. Đây là thói quen xấu khiến ấm trà bị tích cặn. Điều này vừa ảnh hưởng đến vị trà, vừa ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.

Không chỉ bị tích cặn bên trong, trong quá trình sử dụng trà, trà bị rớt ra phía bên ngoài nhưng không được làm sạch ngay sẽ khiến ấm bị loang máu, kém thẩm mỹ.

Xem thêm: Tránh ngay những thói quen này nếu không muốn bộ tách trà xỉn màu


----------

